# My Phytoserms347 Log/review



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

After having had a lay off from testboosters and PHs for nearly half a year, I decided to try out something novel to help me get back up to my pre-exam physique. I lost quite a lot of muscle during this stressful time as I had to basically dedicate an entire 2 months to revising/exam prep with minimal gyming.

So, 1 week ago I decided to finally try out a bulbine testbooster. Phytoserms347.



I've tried a lot of testboosters.

Act X: good product, but did nothing for me

Stoked: good product, but again did nothing for me

Bioforge: good product, definitely worked for me

Testforce2: got spots on my chest (Good sign!) but diarrhoea so a mixed bag

So I'm going into this kinda sceptical.

I've been on it for 1 week now. There's been a few subtle changes in lifts. For example, yesterday, I added 3 reps to my max hammer curl weight (9 reps per side with the 20kg dumbells with no swinging). Also, on cardio, I maintained a higher RPM on the cycle for the usual 15 min postworkout cardio.

Could be working, or I could have just had a really good session or 2. I'll be training shoulders today so it will be interesting to see whether there's any improvement here.

I've changed nothing else in my diet or training.

I'll give biweekly updates. Any questions just shout


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice log! Keep us posted! Phytoserms is a very interesting product and formula and A LOT BETTER and SAFER than bulk bulbine!!!!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Used this before myself and like it a lot - very evident boost sexually!

Recommend rotating the bottle a little though before you open it, looks like yours has been supplied the wrong way up.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

haha, thanks, i need to get a better camera. One that isnt 90' rotated.

Shoulders today - mixed. I felt a bit run down (late night on the kinect, so much fun!) but performance was great. Knocked out 3 more reps on my max weight for military press, and on the lesser weights still got 1-2 more reps. Maintained on lateral raise despite the increased reps on the military press. Rear delt... well, i don't enjoy training them.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

joshnow said:


> what's your usual rate of progression on the military press, are you doing the dose per bodyweight example or just a basic dose, pics.


I'm on 1 cap per day.

Rate of progression varies as I tend to alternate whether I put it 1st or following lateral raise. However, i was 1 rep higher than at my peak before exam stress kicked in. It may not sound much, but I safely did 12 reps with the 20kg bar, loaded with 15kg each side. So, 50kg in total. My goal is to press 20kg/side for 4-6 reps within a month.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Weds is Back day, and I do weighted full range chinning. I alternate week by week, narrow and wide. This is my favourite but most taxing back exercise so it will be a real test of phyto's power whether I've increased on it.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

joshnow said:


> can understand the stress affecting strength, I found vit c helps a lot with reducing cortisol, also a 1hr kip 2 hrs before training refreshes the mind and increases motivation, what exams are they.


Uni exams - pretty stressful. Despite not being anxious, and sleeping generally 8hrs/night, it was inevitable that Id lose some weight and especially strength. Prior to exams, for example, i could incline dumbell chest press 40kg dumbells for max 7 reps. Post exams (1.5 months ago) I could barely do 30kg dumbells.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> Uni exams - pretty stressful. Despite not being anxious, and sleeping generally 8hrs/night, it was inevitable that Id lose some weight and especially strength. Prior to exams, for example, i could incline dumbell chest press 40kg dumbells for max 7 reps. Post exams (1.5 months ago) I could barely do 30kg dumbells.


so where is an update?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Monday and Tues I had off from training. Hard days at work, and especially 2 days in a row of training (and fun) at the weekend, neede time off to recover

Today, trained back. Here's today's exercise plan and changes:

Weighted wide range chin - 1st 2 sets, no change in reps, but the 3rd without the belt attached, compared with last time, 3 more reps.

Narrow grip single end row - Increased the weight on the 1st set but maintained reps, 2nd set same as previous, 3rd down a few reps from last time.

Wide grip pull down - same reps, but up a slot up the weights stack for the 1st 2 sets at the same reps

Reverse fly - didnt feel right today, shoulder ® didn't feel comfortable so I didnt want to force it

Stiff leg deads - Same as last time except I this time for the last 2 reps on each set I forced myself to do a negative on each which was hard!!

Weight was down 0.5kg, but I did go no. 2 just before so I'll check again next time.

Overall - good session, but still early days


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I slept like a baby last night! Really good sleep, and I normally wake up at least 2-3x/night


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> I slept like a baby last night! Really good sleep, and I normally wake up at least 2-3x/night


Never understood that expression - having had two babies the suggestion they all sleep well is very inaccurate!!!

Interesting - I too wake constantly in the night but do not recall when I used Phyto if my sleep was deeper or not.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep was back to normal last night, meh

I did quads last night and my ass and hamstrings are incredibly soar. it hurts to sit down.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Ass is sore huh? Are you sure this wasn't just from the quads session?? haha.

The other test booster you used...were they a part of PCT, or standalone?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Vibora said:


> Ass is sore huh? Are you sure this wasn't just from the quads session?? haha.
> 
> The other test booster you used...were they a part of PCT, or standalone?


Good question!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Vibora said:


> Ass is sore huh? Are you sure this wasn't just from the quads session?? haha.
> 
> The other test booster you used...were they a part of PCT, or standalone?


i was doing deep squats on thurs, lighter weight but slower too. hard going!

testforce2 and bioforge were in pct

all the others were run solo


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Update:

Today was arms and what a session! I was up late last night, had planned to go to bed at 2 but just as i was about to say goodnight a couple decided then would be a good time to get into an argument! so by the time all of us had defused the situation, i didnt get to bed until 3 and i had to be up at 9:30 so I was expecting a poor session

I start with weighted dips, and it was a breeze! 1st set I got 12 reps with 20kg attached on the belt with relative ease unlike last time, and so next set i managed 7 full (8th was a little iffy) reps with 25kg attached! big jump.

Biceps too, i start with hammer curl because my brachialis is too small relative to my biceps. Once again, I jumped up in reps and weight. Did drop sets, 1st 7 reps with 20kg to 7 reps with 12kg dumbells on each arm, then second set, new record 5 reps with 22s! and then a further 9 with the 12s.

No change in weight, but my strength is going up every session now, and my abs are a little more defined in the mirror.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> Update:
> 
> Today was arms and what a session! I was up late last night, had planned to go to bed at 2 but just as i was about to say goodnight a couple decided then would be a good time to get into an argument! so by the time all of us had defused the situation, i didnt get to bed until 3 and i had to be up at 9:30 so I was expecting a poor session
> 
> ...


So looks like decent early recomping then?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> So looks like decent early recomping then?


I'm starting to see an overall improvement. not bad after 2 weeks!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Update: trained shoulders and calves today

The big exercise... military press. 20kg bar, last session my max was 12 reps with 15kg a side (total 50kg), but this time i went for 20kg a side. I managed 5 proper reps! and for the 2nd set got 8 reps with 15kg a side. Well chuffed with that! Lateral raise and rear delt were maintained, but considering i increased on military press, i'm happy.

Calves - good session but i changed up the exercise so hard to compare.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice log thus far


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Back day... and what a day!

Weight was up by 0.5kg! Obviously its not all muscle, but probably a combo of food and glycogen... and a little muscle somewhere

Anyways, narrow grip weighted chins 1st (full range)

20kg attached: 9 reps

20kg attached: 5 + 3 without a weight attached

0kg attached: 10 (i think)

This is a massive improvement from the last time i did narrow chins

Pull downs had excellent focus, and single ended barbell row jumped in weight i was using with the same reps

Stiff leg deads: Not the best day, 2 warm up sets. 1st set 15kg a side, 2nd 30kg a side, and final set only had the energy for 45kg a side. So I managed 6 reps with 110kg after all the back work. Not too bad.

Overall, amazing session


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday was legs day. It's been a challenge this past month since both the leg press and extension machine have been broken, and my knee injury has been playing up.

However, i wanted to try out doing squats again (this hurt my knee the most) and after 3 unweighted warm up sets I felt confident to get into it. I sort did a 5x5 routine to try and build up my strength again. Started with 20kg a side, and added 5kg a side for the 5 sets. Final set of 5x100kg total was doable with no knee pain! Next time I'll push it to 45kg a side, then my max of 50kg a side. To be safe though, every rep was slow as I was scared of triggering the knee pain off. Overall, very happy with the squats!

Then followed with dumbells lunges... nauseating


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds really good! Have you noticed an increased libido?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

No, which is good because my past 2 weeks have been horrible regarding work load and when i'm stressed my libido goes to 0, so the fact i have a libido now is something surprising.

I'll update today' session in a few min... was mixed. Mainly because I had diarrhoea today. Not good


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Update: arms day. Arms and calves have always been a struggle so this past month i've switched up my routine to prioritise them

HOWever, last night i went to a friends place and she cooked me this diy pizza with different types of tomato and low fat cheese... and this morning and now I have had awful diarrhoea. Killed my energy.

Strength wise... i kept all the same weights but every exercise dropped by 3-5 reps. Not a complete waste of a session but I felt drained throughout. The stomach aches have finally subsided.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Shoulders:

After yesterday's mass diarrhoea I thought today would be poor... I was wrong. Got a new personal best on military press. 7 reps on 20kg a side, so 60kg in total! Never done this, last time i only managed 5 on 20kg a side. Very chuffed

Calves went well, but a little energy depleted still so not amazing but still forced out some quality reps. Weight is still the same, but both me and my training partner agree, somehow my shoulders look leaner.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> Shoulders:
> 
> After yesterday's mass diarrhoea I thought today would be poor... I was wrong. Got a new personal best on military press. 7 reps on 20kg a side, so 60kg in total! Never done this, last time i only managed 5 on 20kg a side. Very chuffed
> 
> Calves went well, but a little energy depleted still so not amazing but still forced out some quality reps. Weight is still the same, but both me and my training partner agree, somehow my shoulders look leaner.


Laxitives the new Mass Gainer?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Laxitives the new Mass Gainer?


hahaha

seriously, yesterday was terrible. Have never had poo like that before.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> hahaha
> 
> seriously, yesterday was terrible. Have never had poo like that before.


Sounds sh1t mate.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

^ yea... i am not cooking that meal ever again!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Today is my last day on Phytoserms...

Going to train back later. Will keep you guys posted as to how it goes.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

joshnow said:


> I had diarheaa and found I felt the best I have felt for while and set new overhead pb's soon after.


congrats on the chap labs rep job! just noticed


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Final day and final review:

*Back day*: Started with wide gripped weight chins. Managed 1 and dodgy 2nd extra rep on my 1st set. So 9 and sort of 10 reps with a 15kg disc attached. I mixed up the exercises after that so hard to compare with previous sessions but the focus was good as were the pumps. Weight was up a little (but thats variation)

*Final Review*

Basically, 4 weeks on phytoserms347. 1 cap/day. Didn't change my diet or training routine. I've run many testboosters and so I had to keep things the same to see whether it was working.

Weight: no change in weight

Fat: my abs are definitely more defined

Muscle: since my weight hasn't change but my abs are more defined i must have got more muscle

Strength: this is where it has really made an impact. After the 1st week or so, each session i noticed genuine increases in strength

Libido: maintained despite being under a stressful job at the mo

Overall: I will definitely run this again. Took the typical time to kick in, but I've noticed actual changes beyond what is typical for me.

I give it... 9/10. Not 10 because of the initial cost, but then again, i only used 1 cap/day so it is good value actually.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice review! Thanks!


----------

